# police checks



## alanw (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Here's one that noone may have an answer to, but I gotta try!

I'm trying to get clarification on police record checks but to no avail so far:

They state resident of countries for 6 months or more, does this include backpacking/travelling or not?

Is this 6 calendar months or in days?

If I was in a country for more than 6 months but went out of the country on a small vacation, does that divide the time spent there? For example, I spent over 6 months in South Africa but went to Nambia for 3 days, I spent 6 months in Bangladesh but went to India for 3 weeks.

Any help is gratefully received as trying to get a police check from Bangladesh is going to happen with extreme difficulty if at all!

So my final questions, anyone had to get police checks from : Israel, South Africa, Bangladesh and how, where did you get them?

Thanks in advance

Alan


----------

